# Norco A-Line/Atomik Geo Einstellungen



## Ghost-Boy (17. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

hab mal ne frage zu meinem Atomik 2009.
Man kann ja die Geo, also Lenkwinkel und Tretlager höhe einstelllen.
Jetzt is das auf der Norco seite weng kompliziert dargestellt.

Jetzt zu meiner frage. Wenn ich jetzt hinten auf 225mm Federweg bin und vorne tiefes Tretlager eingestellt hab, was hab ich jetzt für eine Lenkwinkel? 63,6 oder 64,5? Und wie hoch müsste dann eigentlich das Tretlager sein?
Vieleicht weis ja jemand die genauen Einstellungsdaten und kann sie hier posten?


----------



## LaKoS (28. Dezember 2009)

Für was möchtest du denn das wissen? 

Tretlagerhöhe könntest du ja evtl messen und den Lenkwinkel bestimmt auch irgenwie! Ansonsten warten was der IndianSummer schreibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRX-Scorpion (29. Dezember 2009)

also meines wissens nach stellt man hinten nur den federweg ein und mit der tretlager verstellung gleichzeitig den lenkwinkel, weil dadurch der abstand zwischen den beiden aufnahmen verändert wird. 

mfg


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2009)

Falls ich es denn richtig verstehe, dann geht bei 225 mm Federweg nur "hohes" Tretlager. Lenkwinkel wäre dann bei 64,5 Grad.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab mich jetzt selber noch weng damit bescheftigt.Also hinten stellt man nur Federweg ein, hat nix mit dem Lenkwinkel zu tun. Vorne an der Aufnahme stellt man dan Lenkwinkel und Tretlager ein.


----------



## LaKoS (29. Dezember 2009)

So siehts aus! 

In welcher Einstellung fährst du dein Bike?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. Dezember 2009)

Flach und tief mit viel Federweg


----------



## LaKoS (29. Dezember 2009)




----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Flach und tief mit viel Federweg


Aber dann mit 219 mm FW am Heck, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. Dezember 2009)

Nö mit 225mm. Hinten stelt man nur den Federweg ein.


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2009)

Hast du mal den Link zu den Daten von Norco? Anscheinend schaue ich wohl falsch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRX-Scorpion (30. Dezember 2009)

also so wie ich gesagt hab.
kann man auch durch logisches denken drauf kommen...


----------

